# Let's see those IB installs!



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Just curious to see everyone's IB installs possibly get some ideas. I'm going to try and finish mine up this weekend. 

















This is in my 2015 WRX


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

Just finished mine last weekend. 










In my 2010 Sportwagen











Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

I'll be starting an IB install in my Cruze later this summer. 2 15" Peavey Black Widows


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

DRTHJTA said:


> Just finished mine last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice setup! Is there plexiglass over those amps or is that circle open? How is the top baffle for the sub attached?


----------



## DBlevel (Oct 6, 2006)

2004 Honda Accord sedan


----------



## Mike Bober (Apr 11, 2013)

In my 2011 Camaro SS


----------



## damonryoung (Mar 23, 2012)

beerdrnkr said:


> Nice setup! Is there plexiglass over those amps or is that circle open? How is the top baffle for the sub attached?



Thanks!

No plexi over the amps... The baffle has L brackets on the bottom side that will be connected to the factory tie down anchor. I'm still waiting on the screws to get in. 


Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## strakele (Mar 2, 2009)




----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Wow. That is freakin sweet. Always wanted to try one of those installs but never had the balls for it.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)




----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

LaserSVT said:


> Wow. That is freakin sweet. Always wanted to try one of those installs but never had the balls for it.


me too and me neither


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Man DBLevel, everytime I see your car I think of going IB in my Accord too. 

Strakele - that is MF bad ass. 

Edouble - what kind of subs are those? Are the still considered IB facing the other direction?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Ill Play too


















JL W1 Vents thru front floorboard


























Vents Thru inner fender


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

teldzc1 said:


> Man DBLevel, everytime I see your car I think of going IB in my Accord too.
> 
> Strakele - that is MF bad ass.
> 
> Edouble - what kind of subs are those? Are the still considered IB facing the other direction?


Yep still IB. They are Fi Audio IB315. These guys need a BIG trunk


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Damn, I wish I had some of your guy's fabrication skills! I wonder how much of a difference there is when having an IB setup rear firing vs. front firing? 

So yesterday I got my IB setup all done and I love it!

















I decided to have it double baffled. Unfortunately we didn't have enough carpet for the backside of the baffle.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

beerdrnkr said:


> Damn, I wish I had some of your guy's fabrication skills! I wonder how much of a difference there is when having an IB setup rear firing vs. front firing?
> 
> So yesterday I got my IB setup all done and I love it!



I chose front firing simply for added trunk space and protection of the cones from items in the trunk. I'm not sure there is a major difference in sound.

Some people do rear firing when they can't fit the subs front firing. Like when the seat opening is too short for the front of the sub to fit.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

If there's no seat opening can you still do IB?


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

subterFUSE said:


> I chose front firing simply for added trunk space and protection of the cones from items in the trunk. I'm not sure there is a major difference in sound.
> 
> Some people do rear firing when they can't fit the subs front firing. Like when the seat opening is too short for the front of the sub to fit.
> 
> ...


Ok, I see. I would assume that the trunk lid would be going nuts with the subs pointed that way? I had two 10s ported and I just got way too much rattle rear firing them vs front firing. 


teldzc1 said:


> If there's no seat opening can you still do IB?


Yeah it still sounds great even with the seats up. I think if it has an opening it's better though because you're letting the air escape into the cabin so you get a little louder.


----------



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

2013 Dodge Challenger R/T


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

IbizaOnAcid said:


> 2013 Dodge Challenger R/T


That is probably my favorite of all time for pure sound quality. How do you like it?


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

**** pic but whatever


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

How has everyone taken care of their rear deck rattles? I've sound deadened mine to hell including the 3rd brake light but I still get some here and there.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

lots of thick ccf sammiched between the deck and cover. having that 30lb sub hanging from the deck has created more creaks during spirited driving more than any rattles i notice.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Pseudonym said:


> **** pic but whatever


Do you have a pic of the sub from inside the vehicle?


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Time to keep my eyes on this!!!!


----------



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

"That is probably my favorite of all time for pure sound quality. How do you like it?"

Thanks Buick. You are a BIG reason that I even tried this setup. I kept running across the threads where you said that the JL w6v2s are so IB that I finally said wtf I'll give it a try. Well sir, I can't thank you enough! Completely changed the quality of my system (for the better)! Seriously it blows me away every time I get in my car. Pardon my French but I ****ing love it!!!
I make it to Bakersfield about once a month. We should get together and talk audio. Would love to hear your system.


----------



## slpery (Jan 14, 2011)

My new AE15's in my camry.


----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Nice Camry mate


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Here's mine




Just looked through this and noticed mine looks just like Mic's.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Awesome Camry. I think those AE subs will be my next pair of subs but I'm also really interested in the JBLs especially for the price.


----------



## Aldaa (Feb 25, 2015)

bigbubba said:


> Here's mine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the way those IDWs look! My brother had a pair back in the day, but unfortunately I never got to hear them. I saw a walk-through of your build on youtube when I was trying to find more info on those subs. Looks bad ass and I wish I could hear them! Your build is also inspiring me to try to go as stealth as possible with my build


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Aldaa said:


> I love the way those IDWs look! My brother had a pair back in the day, but unfortunately I never got to hear them. I saw a walk-through of your build on youtube when I was trying to find more info on those subs. Looks bad ass and I wish I could hear them! Your build is also inspiring me to try to go as stealth as possible with my build


Awesome! Glad you like it. I've had those subs since new and love them. Always been an advocate of stealth installs. Although my dash pods are now the exception to that, unfortunately.


----------



## hot9dog (Mar 23, 2013)

slpery said:


> My new AE15's in my camry.


SUPER CLEAN !!! done properly, structurally and aesthetics... good deal!


----------



## Justintime (Sep 23, 2014)

beerdrnkr said:


> Just curious to see everyone's IB installs possibly get some ideas. I'm going to try and finish mine up this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice job, any tips to make the baffle so snugly fit ? Thank you.


----------



## Justintime (Sep 23, 2014)

BuickGN said:


> That is probably my favorite of all time for pure sound quality. How do you like it?


I have the same question too. I have a pair of JL W6 12" and wonder how do they sound in IB. JL Audio said not recommended


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

Justintime said:


> Very nice job, any tips to make the baffle so snugly fit ? Thank you.


Pretty much just used a piece of cardboard to make a good stencil out of it. Hardest part was making the notches in the corners just right to slide it in.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Justintime said:


> I have the same question too. I have a pair of JL W6 12" and wonder how do they sound in IB. JL Audio said not recommended



JL does not recommend IB because they know 99% of car audio people are the first generation of their families to walk upright. They worry that they would be facing a lot of warranty claims from knuckleheads who push too much power to the subs for that type of application.

Any sub that works well sealed will probably work well IB. It just needs less power to do so, and there is a risk of overdriving them because the lack of enclosure removes the physical protection provided by the air pressure inside the box. Most bass heads don't understand this or, if they are capable of understanding, don't give a flying rats @55 and would overdrive them. There would be a lot of idiots crying about blown subs from an A list manufacturer. It's a scenario JL wants to avoid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

Justintime said:


> I have the same question too. I have a pair of JL W6 12" and wonder how do they sound in IB. JL Audio said not recommended


I feel like a broken record but it's for a good cause so I'm not complaining.
They ****ing rock!!! And jazz and pop and soul and mellow and hip and hop and well, this is as yet unconfirmed by me and will stay that way until, oh about the end of time but I assume they country as well...
Ok I am going to completely rephrase my whole answer forsake of simplicity and to save a little time: They ****ing rock!!!


----------



## SWRocket (Jul 23, 2010)

IbizaOnAcid said:


> I feel like a broken record but it's for a good cause so I'm not complaining.
> They ****ing rock!!! And jazz and pop and soul and mellow and hip and hop and well, this is as yet unconfirmed by me and will stay that way until, oh about the end of time but I assume they country as well...
> Ok I am going to completely rephrase my whole answer forsake of simplicity and to save a little time: They ****ing rock!!!


So, it's ok then? :wiseguy:


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Honestly, how hard is it to do IB right? It's appealing but for some reason seems harder than building a box.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I wonder if anyone has ever tried the Boston SPG555 in an IB setup?


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

you should in a mark8


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

LaserSVT said:


> I wonder if anyone has ever tried the Boston SPG555 in an IB setup?


10 seconds of google work. 

Ski hole retrofit +infinite baffle help


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Okay, has anyone HERE done it and also some feedback on sound.

That was, here is my hole and its wired up. With the knob it is satisfactory.


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Here is my 2 JBL GTO1514's IB in a 05 TL. Just got this in last night, still need some tuning time with it, and a new amp. But honestly I am really happy with this setup. Cant believe how good it sounds with only 200w to each sub! Easily the best low powered sub system I have had.


----------



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

teldzc1 said:


> Honestly, how hard is it to do IB right? It's appealing but for some reason seems harder than building a box.


I think what most that haven't tried IB but want to are intimidated by is the whole idea of having to make a very good seal around the baffle board to isolate the interior of the vehicle from the trunk. I mean I know that is what I was dreading the most.
Well here is a trick that I learned during my recent trip down the IB path. My first and only trip admittedly so I am sure there are many ways of doing this that the veterans use but I really haven't seen anyone explain it in any detail so I will tell you how I did it and you can do with the info what you will.
Ok well after you have built your basic baffle and made it as close to the shape of the opening between the cabin and the trunk, you of course need to "tack" it to the vehicle however you see fit. Whatever it takes to hold it in place while you go about sealing it up. Of course no matter what kind of a wood working god you may be the baffle is going to be nowhere near the EXACT shape of the opening. (you should obviously make it as close to the exact shape of the opening as you can though)
I think most people are compelled to use that god awful sticky ass expanding foam gap filler stuff, oh **** I think that is actually the name of it. Either that or Great Stuff or whatever. Of course anyone that knows anything about the stuff knows it serves it's purpose well on one hand and on the other hand it is a disaster waiting to happen any time you use the stuff in your vehicle. SOOOOO here's what I did. Get yourself a nice large-ish flat piece of cardboard and lay it on your shop floor. Now take a can of the great stuff and using a very small amount of pressure on the nozzle start making strips or beads or whatever of great stuff on the piece of cardboard. I would make them about a foot long and 3 or so inches wide. Make sure that the beads do not flow into each other. Now you should have 5 or 6 of these strips of the expanding foam on your piece of cardboard. Now the key here is to wait the appropriate length of time before doing anything else. You don't have to stand there and stare at this mess just be sure to come back and check it the first time at around 15 or 20 minutes. Take a screwdriver or a stick or whatever the hell else seems appropriate and poke at your lines of expanding foam which by now are probably quite a bit larger than they were at first. But remember you still can't have them running into each other.
It's difficult to explain exactly what we are looking for here but I promise you will know it when you see it. If you time it correctly at all you will have these beads of super sealant that are dry enough on the outside to be able to handle them with your bare hands and yet still wet enough on the inside to where you can lay them perfectly along the outline between your baffle and your car and shape them however you see fit. And one of the several advantages to working with expanding foam in this manner is you can totally control where it goes and what it touches and more importantly what it DOESN'T touch.
I know this was a little long winded and it is almost 3 A.M. :singer:so I hope this is making some kind of sense. I'm pretty sure most all of you can grasp the basic idea of what I'm saying and even if it sounds stupid at first do yourself a favor and ponder it for a little while, especially if you are somewhat stuck as to how you are gonna achieve a good seal around your IB baffle. I swear when put to use this method (in my very limited experience, admittedly) works like a charm.
I have this feeling that as you are reading this there are a large number of you thinking, who in hell asked this guy anything about anything. Who died and made him the sealant king? Well I hope that's not the case but if it is I promise not to lose a minute of sleep over it!:smoking: Sincerely just tryin to help.
Ok, I'm done. Thanks for listening.:dizzy:


----------



## IbizaOnAcid (Dec 22, 2009)

Sorry, me again. One thing I forgot to mention is that although most everyone considers the Great Stuff to be a one time use only product. Meaning you better use however much of it you want to use the first time you use it because if you go back a second time to try and use it the nozzle will be all clogged and you will just have to throw it away.
But actually if you are careful I found you can use it over and over again. I actually made around 6 or 7 "batches" of my foam beads when doing my baffle and all from the same can of Great Stuff. The key is as soon as you are done spraying out what you need for the first round unscrew the nozzle\tube from the top of the can and set it aside. come back to it several minutes later with a piece of bailing type wire about a foot long. Just ram the wire back and forth through the tube a few times and being really careful also stick the wire down into the fitting on top of the can that you screw the nozzle on to. This will break up the goo that would normally prevent you from re-using the can and make it to where you can use it over and over until the can is empty.
Ok, now I am really finished. I promise. Good night all.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

YukonXL04 said:


> Here is my 2 JBL GTO1514's IB in a 05 TL. Just got this in last night, still need some tuning time with it, and a new amp. But honestly I am really happy with this setup. Cant believe how good it sounds with only 200w to each sub! Easily the best low powered sub system I have had.


How do you like those jbl's? At their price, I'm really tempted just to try them out even though the ID15s I'm running sound great.


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Im pretty impressed with them for the money and power Im throwing at them. I would say on loudness they are equivilant to 800-1000w on a single 15 ported. As of now I have them on that audiopipe 4ch. 2ch bridged to each sub. It claims [email protected] bridged, so realistically maybe 175 to each sub. Pretty sure the amp is distorting before they reach Xmax. Hoping to get another amp soon, thinking maybe 300w per sub or so.

If you just have an itch I say go for it, not sure how much better these would be. They are really clean and smooth though.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

IbizaOnAcid said:


> I think what most that haven't tried IB but want to are intimidated by is the whole idea of having to make a very good seal around the baffle board to isolate the interior of the vehicle from the trunk. I mean I know that is what I was dreading the most.
> Well here is a trick that I learned during my recent trip down the IB path. My first and only trip admittedly so I am sure there are many ways of doing this that the veterans use but I really haven't seen anyone explain it in any detail so I will tell you how I did it and you can do with the info what you will.
> Ok well after you have built your basic baffle and made it as close to the shape of the opening between the cabin and the trunk, you of course need to "tack" it to the vehicle however you see fit. Whatever it takes to hold it in place while you go about sealing it up. Of course no matter what kind of a wood working god you may be the baffle is going to be nowhere near the EXACT shape of the opening. (you should obviously make it as close to the exact shape of the opening as you can though)
> I think most people are compelled to use that god awful sticky ass expanding foam gap filler stuff, oh **** I think that is actually the name of it. Either that or Great Stuff or whatever. Of course anyone that knows anything about the stuff knows it serves it's purpose well on one hand and on the other hand it is a disaster waiting to happen any time you use the stuff in your vehicle. SOOOOO here's what I did. Get yourself a nice large-ish flat piece of cardboard and lay it on your shop floor. Now take a can of the great stuff and using a very small amount of pressure on the nozzle start making strips or beads or whatever of great stuff on the piece of cardboard. I would make them about a foot long and 3 or so inches wide. Make sure that the beads do not flow into each other. Now you should have 5 or 6 of these strips of the expanding foam on your piece of cardboard. Now the key here is to wait the appropriate length of time before doing anything else. You don't have to stand there and stare at this mess just be sure to come back and check it the first time at around 15 or 20 minutes. Take a screwdriver or a stick or whatever the hell else seems appropriate and poke at your lines of expanding foam which by now are probably quite a bit larger than they were at first. But remember you still can't have them running into each other.
> ...


That took a bit to get throught but was very thorough.  I did something along the same thought process but instead I went to the salvage yard and found a big Lincoln Town car and removed the rubber gasket from around the trunk opening. Screwed the strip to the baffle board and bolted the baffle to the car. Worked well for me and no mess.


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

I just made my baffle a really tight fit. I left a little room with the trunk trim removed, so when I put the trim back in, and put my baffle in, It literally had to be beat into place. I havent even put bolts into it yet, just a pressure fit lol. I will lag bolt it soon, just been short on time.


----------



## Beckerson1 (Jul 3, 2012)

IbizaOnAcid said:


> I think what most that haven't tried IB but want to are intimidated by is the whole idea of having to make a very good seal around the baffle board to isolate the interior of the vehicle from the trunk. I mean I know that is what I was dreading the most.
> Well here is a trick that I learned during my recent trip down the IB path. My first and only trip admittedly so I am sure there are many ways of doing this that the veterans use but I really haven't seen anyone explain it in any detail so I will tell you how I did it and you can do with the info what you will.
> Ok well after you have built your basic baffle and made it as close to the shape of the opening between the cabin and the trunk, you of course need to "tack" it to the vehicle however you see fit. Whatever it takes to hold it in place while you go about sealing it up. Of course no matter what kind of a wood working god you may be the baffle is going to be nowhere near the EXACT shape of the opening. (you should obviously make it as close to the exact shape of the opening as you can though)
> I think most people are compelled to use that god awful sticky ass expanding foam gap filler stuff, oh **** I think that is actually the name of it. Either that or Great Stuff or whatever. Of course anyone that knows anything about the stuff knows it serves it's purpose well on one hand and on the other hand it is a disaster waiting to happen any time you use the stuff in your vehicle. SOOOOO here's what I did. Get yourself a nice large-ish flat piece of cardboard and lay it on your shop floor. Now take a can of the great stuff and using a very small amount of pressure on the nozzle start making strips or beads or whatever of great stuff on the piece of cardboard. I would make them about a foot long and 3 or so inches wide. Make sure that the beads do not flow into each other. Now you should have 5 or 6 of these strips of the expanding foam on your piece of cardboard. Now the key here is to wait the appropriate length of time before doing anything else. You don't have to stand there and stare at this mess just be sure to come back and check it the first time at around 15 or 20 minutes. Take a screwdriver or a stick or whatever the hell else seems appropriate and poke at your lines of expanding foam which by now are probably quite a bit larger than they were at first. But remember you still can't have them running into each other.
> ...





IbizaOnAcid said:


> Sorry, me again. One thing I forgot to mention is that although most everyone considers the Great Stuff to be a one time use only product. Meaning you better use however much of it you want to use the first time you use it because if you go back a second time to try and use it the nozzle will be all clogged and you will just have to throw it away.
> But actually if you are careful I found you can use it over and over again. I actually made around 6 or 7 "batches" of my foam beads when doing my baffle and all from the same can of Great Stuff. The key is as soon as you are done spraying out what you need for the first round unscrew the nozzle\tube from the top of the can and set it aside. come back to it several minutes later with a piece of bailing type wire about a foot long. Just ram the wire back and forth through the tube a few times and being really careful also stick the wire down into the fitting on top of the can that you screw the nozzle on to. This will break up the goo that would normally prevent you from re-using the can and make it to where you can use it over and over until the can is empty.
> Ok, now I am really finished. I promise. Good night all.



Actually a smart way to do it. 

I used expanding foam in my car and now that I've done it I wish I didn't. I've been lucky as it didn't mess up any panels as there was enough room to expand. The car is Hella quite but I fear the day any repairs need to be made. It will be a major pain in the butt.


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

beerdrnkr said:


> Do you have a pic of the sub from inside the vehicle?


sorry, just saw this question. no i dont, the rear deck covers the stock opening.


----------



## beerdrnkr (Apr 18, 2007)

My baffle board is a really tight fit that had to be beat on with a hammer to get into place as well. I actually thought about just leaving it as is with a pressure fit but figurer with two 15s eventually it might start moving around a bit. 

Just added L-brackets and screwed them in to the wood piece that was used as a flat base along the bottom of the baffle and along the top into the sheet metal. Still pretty easy to take out if needed with no damage other than some non visible holes from the screws if returned to stock.


----------



## Tweaked (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm really interested in doing this with my subs, but feel a little apprehensive. Would you guys mind looking at what I have and telling me if you think it would work? I have a pair of JBL S3-1224 subs, and the JBL GTO-1001EZ amp. Here are the specs for the sub.

http://demandware.edgesuite.net/aau...n/default/dwe58bbe0e/pdfs/SERIESIII_OM_EN.pdf


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Tweaked said:


> I'm really interested in doing this with my subs, but feel a little apprehensive. Would you guys mind looking at what I have and telling me if you think it would work? I have a pair of JBL S3-1224 subs, and the JBL GTO-1001EZ amp. Here are the specs for the sub.
> 
> http://demandware.edgesuite.net/aau...n/default/dwe58bbe0e/pdfs/SERIESIII_OM_EN.pdf


They look like they will work fine and they should sound really good. The only thing that could be better is the 12mm xmax. At least you have two of them. If you're running them sealed right now, they will get just as loud IB. After running them for a while and watching excursion you might decide to use the subsonic filter to limit excursion on the low end a little but you might not have to use it at all. I used a single 12W6 for a while and loved it. Output was fine for 90% of my listening. I had to watch it when frequencies dropped to near 30hz but above that it would get plenty loud without too much excursion. Your pair of 12s will have more displacement than my 12W6 so I think you will be fine. If you're currently using these subs in a ported setup, you might end up wanting more output.


----------



## Tweaked (Jun 21, 2015)

They are brand new in box and I have never heard them. This is my first serious build in over 10 years. With my amp, should I run them in 4 ohms rather than 2 ohms? This would put my amp at about 650w RMS X1 @ 4ohms. That would give me about 325w per sub.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I'd seen the pictures of the new JBL drivers and was a little concerned that they were taking a step backward. After seeing the specs, I am now all but certain that they are. It will be interesting to see what they come up with to replace the GTi.


----------



## Tweaked (Jun 21, 2015)

rton20s said:


> I'd seen the pictures of the new JBL drivers and was a little concerned that they were taking a step backward. After seeing the specs, I am now all but certain that they are. It will be interesting to see what they come up with to replace the GTi.


Why do you say that?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

Tweaked said:


> Why do you say that?


Just looking at the two drivers (comparing S3 to GTO), it appears that JBL has gone cheap on aspects of the driver. The basket, in particular. Not that a stamped steel basket can't be just fine. I'd also be curious to see what was under that big motor cover. Looking at the specs, there is also a 14% reduction in displacement. 

I suppose to give them a fair shake, I should model the two drivers to see how things really stack up.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

OK, so I compared the two JBL drivers in WinISD. Using a pair of drivers, I looked at both the GTO (silver) and S3 (orange) in their recommended enclosures on recommended power. I did the same GTO (teal) and S3 (pink) in an automotive IB (14 cf) using a 20 Hz HPF with enough power to reach Xmax. Given the results, I would take the GTO over the S3. 

Also of note, in the recommended sealed enclosure size (1.5 cf sealed) it takes a pair of S3s *over 2700 watts* to reach Xmax!


----------



## Tweaked (Jun 21, 2015)

rton20s said:


> OK, so I compared the two JBL drivers in WinISD. Using a pair of drivers, I looked at both the GTO (silver) and S3 (orange) in their recommended enclosures on recommended power. I did the same GTO (teal) and S3 (pink) in an automotive IB (14 cf) using a 20 Hz HPF with enough power to reach Xmax. Given the results, I would take the GTO over the S3.
> 
> Also of note, in the recommended sealed enclosure size (1.5 cf sealed) it takes a pair of S3s *over 2700 watts* to reach Xmax!


Since I already have the S3's, that's what' I'm using. I suppose I could return them and get a pair of Infinity Kappa 120.9's if they are more favorable. I'm sticking with all Harman because I'm a Harman employee.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

If the Infinity Kappa 120.9W is an option for you, I definitely think they are your best bet. Higher dispacement than both of the JBL options and they would be a better match for you amp for an IB install. You're looking at about a 3 dB gain across the board with the Infinitys. Whether or not it is worth it for you to go through the exchange process is entirely up to you.


----------



## Tweaked (Jun 21, 2015)

rton20s said:


> If the Infinity Kappa 120.9W is an option for you, I definitely think they are your best bet. Higher dispacement than both of the JBL options and they would be a better match for you amp for an IB install. You're looking at about a 3 dB gain across the board with the Infinitys. Whether or not it is worth it for you to go through the exchange process is entirely up to you.


I don't think the return process is that bad, but I'll have to check. Another option I was thinking about would be to exchange both of the S3's for a single W12GTI MkII. What do you think of that?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I would pick the pair of Kappa 120.9W over a single W12GTi MkII.


----------



## Tweaked (Jun 21, 2015)

rton20s said:


> I would pick the pair of Kappa 120.9W over a single W12GTi MkII.


Really? I thought for sure you would show preference for the W12GTi.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Tweaked said:


> Really? I thought for sure you would show preference for the W12GTi.


The GTi is the better sub no doubt. I think it's a very special sub and I wish I had the money to buy a pair to put away since they're going away. 

However, even with the GTi's higher efficiency and displacement, two of the Infinities are going to have slightly higher efficiency and displacement. In other words, the pair of Infinities will require less power for a given output and they will have more output potential. 

A single GTi vs a single Infinity is a no brainer, GTi all the way. The GTi is especially suited for IB since it can't be bottomed. According to Andy, it may well have less distortion than any other automotive sub. 

Any chance of doing the one GTi now and saving for a second one over time? I need to mention that I had a single 12W6 which I believe has about the same displacement and it got plenty loud in an IB configuration. It will be just as loud as sealed so the question you have to ask yourself is, is a single 12" enough for you sealed. If so it will be enough IB. Again, compared to a pair of subs a single will require more power for the same output and won't get as loud but it sure is a nice sub.

Also, if you're going to possibly trade out your current subs, are 15s an option? A single 15Gti vs a pair of Kappa 12s, I would choose the GTi easily.


----------



## Tweaked (Jun 21, 2015)

BuickGN said:


> The GTi is the better sub no doubt. I think it's a very special sub and I wish I had the money to buy a pair to put away since they're going away.
> 
> However, even with the GTi's higher efficiency and displacement, two of the Infinities are going to have slightly higher efficiency and displacement. In other words, the pair of Infinities will require less power for a given output and they will have more output potential.
> 
> ...


I can get one for about $50 more than I paid for the two I currently have. Yes, I could save up for a second, but I'd also have to get a different amp to run them. Since their dual 6 ohm VC's I can run one at 3 ohms which my amp can handle, but two would be about 1.5 ohms which my amp isn't rated for.

I really like the idea of IB because I don't have to calculate volume and fabricate a box, I just cut one piece of MDF and bolt it I place. It would also save me a lot of trunk space, and last but not least, it would simply look awesome.


----------



## MADXF (Jun 30, 2010)

Here's mine.


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

Question for you TL guys running more powerful 15s IB. Hows your windshield holding up? Lol cause mine moves pretty good with the 2 little jbls. I'm curious about those with AE or Idmax 15s how much is your windshield flexing? Sitting in the car looking at the top of the windshield, mine flexes a good 3/8" or so.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

http://youtu.be/tD_WLrkMxDY

IB of the year award


----------



## vwjmkv (Apr 23, 2011)

i have 2 10W6 v2, would i be able to use those for IB??


IbizaOnAcid said:


> 2013 Dodge Challenger R/T


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

vwjmkv said:


> i have 2 10W6 v2, would i be able to use those for IB??


Yes. They obviously won't get as loud as the 12s, won't want to dig quite as deep as easily, but they do sound good IB. I would have no problem running those IB if they were mine. If you find you're running out of displacement on the lowest notes, just enable the subsonic filter. They will get just as loud as they do now assuming you have them in a sealed box but they won't need as much power.

I wish JL marketed the W6 and W7 as IB compatible subs. They're in a different class when IB vs the recommended sealed box size. When I was a noob I emailed JL asking if I could use my 12W6 IB and they said it wouldn't work. I did it anyway because I was bored and I think it's still to this day the best sounding subwoofer setup I've heard. There are plenty of 10s that are a little "iffy" to run IB but the 10W6 and 10W7 sound great that way.

If you decide to do this, please let us know how it turns out.


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

DDfusion said:


> http://youtu.be/tD_WLrkMxDY
> 
> IB of the year award


Lol! High fiber intake does similar things to me.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

YukonXL04 said:


> Question for you TL guys running more powerful 15s IB. Hows your windshield holding up? Lol cause mine moves pretty good with the 2 little jbls. I'm curious about those with AE or Idmax 15s how much is your windshield flexing? Sitting in the car looking at the top of the windshield, mine flexes a good 3/8" or so.


This is the biggest worry I have with mine. It seems to flex an abnormal amount at the top of the windshield; the windshield to roof joint. I've been worried about breaking the glue bond and getting a leak there. I added a bunch of weight to the upper console along with damper and had to use damper on the edge of the console that contacts the windshield. I was careful and used the black version of Second Skin so it's not visible from inside the car but it takes a lot to reduce the rattles that come along with it. 

I haven't had an issue with either sub setup breaking anything but the Max 15s definitely move the entire interior around a lot where the IB15s tended to move the center channel grill and the area you speak about. The Max 15s even at fairly low power moves the passenger seat when it's empty, the steering wheel moves about an inch, the entire dashboard moves. It is an awesome SQ sub, I think it belongs with the elite based purely on sound quality but they are just brutal subs when cranked up. The AEs lacked a little of the punch the Max has and that punch really moves the interior around, along with it's superior low end capability.

The moral of the story, I don't think the pair of AEs are capable of hurting the car. I'm usually not a bass head and my subs usually just blend with the fronts just to fill in the lower frequencies so I haven't spent a lot of time with the Maxes at high volume. Part of it is I don't want to destroy my car or my ears too. I have a feeling if you put their rated power to them, they might have the possibility to damage stuff. However, so far, so good, nothing cracked or broken. 

Maybe Edzyy can chime in, I think he has a considerably louder system than what I've got and I believe it's still in a 3G TL. I'm glad someone else noticed this issue. I've never heard anyone else say anything. One thing I want to try is watching it with the car sealed vs the windows down.


----------



## YukonXL04 (Mar 6, 2014)

BuickGN said:


> This is the biggest worry I have with mine. It seems to flex an abnormal amount at the top of the windshield; the windshield to roof joint. I've been worried about breaking the glue bond and getting a leak there. I added a bunch of weight to the upper console along with damper and had to use damper on the edge of the console that contacts the windshield. I was careful and used the black version of Second Skin so it's not visible from inside the car but it takes a lot to reduce the rattles that come along with it.
> 
> I haven't had an issue with either sub setup breaking anything but the Max 15s definitely move the entire interior around a lot where the IB15s tended to move the center channel grill and the area you speak about. The Max 15s even at fairly low power moves the passenger seat when it's empty, the steering wheel moves about an inch, the entire dashboard moves. It is an awesome SQ sub, I think it belongs with the elite based purely on sound quality but they are just brutal subs when cranked up. The AEs lacked a little of the punch the Max has and that punch really moves the interior around, along with it's superior low end capability.
> 
> ...


Hahaha, I haven't seen anyone else saying anything about it either. Mine is extremely low powered right now on maybe 175w to each sub, and to see the windshield move that much is surprising. I haven't done any deadening yet, but need to asap. The truck sounds like a gorilla beating on it lol.

My seats and console don't move much, but again Im not running anything close to your setup. I do plan to up the power on these soon to see what they can really do. 

I have watched mine with windows up and down, it flexes a little more with the windows up, not much more though.


----------



## KrautNotRice (Nov 2, 2015)

Just a quick BUMP.
I'm planning out my first IB install right now and threads like this one really help. Thank you all for sharing!


----------



## pickup1 (May 6, 2008)

I made a post,but anyone else know for sure if the pyle PLW154 works fine in i.b. ? Thanks.


----------

